# غازات طبية



## hamaj_1967 (28 فبراير 2007)

يا اخوان اذا سمحتم اي شخص عنده اي معلومة كيف نحسب قطر الاتابيب للغاز و كيف يعرف الflow rate يزودني ضروري


----------



## الدكة (1 مارس 2007)

بالنسبة للغازات الطبية يتم اتباع التالي :-
- لكل غاز من الغازات له معادلات خاصة لكل غرفة او منطقة معينة
- بعد اتمام المعادلات لكل غاز من الغازات يتم على ضؤه حساب الاقطار

الموضوع متشعب وكبير


----------



## hamaj_1967 (2 مارس 2007)

*اي شيء*

الا تستطيع ان تزودني بالمعلومات ولو حتى باسم كتاب يتكلم عن هذا الشيء


----------



## حسين كوشه (23 أبريل 2009)

اسم بكتاب هو health thnical memorandom


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 أبريل 2009)

طيب يا رجاله لو حد عنده الكتاب ينزلة ويكون جزاه الله خير لانه موضوع مهم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 أبريل 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> طيب يا رجاله لو حد عنده الكتاب ينزلة ويكون جزاه الله خير لانه موضوع مهم


 

طيب هديلك شويه تشكيله كتب غازات


بس خايف عليك من الخضه --

كبشه كتب مش كتاب واحد -- وفيه على المنتدى كتب ومواضيع شرحت هذه القصه بالتفصيل

Practical Natural Gas Engineering

Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering

Natural Gas Hydrates: A Guide for Engineers

Natural Gas Energy Measurement

Hydrogen Fuel: Production, Transport, and Storage

Gasification,Second Edition

Natural Gas Conversion V (Studies in Surface Science and Catalysis)

Natural Gas: A Basic Handbook

Natural Gas Measurement Handbook

Natural Gas Information 2008 

EBOOK FOR NATURAL GAS MARKET REVIEW 2008: OPTIMISING INVESTMENTS AND ENSURING SECURITY IN A HIGH-PRICED ENVIRONMENT

BS EN 13942:2009 ~ Petroleum and natural gas industries. Pipeline transportation systems. Pipeline valves

PD ISO/TR 10400:2007 ~ Petroleum and natural gas industries -- Equations and calculations for the properties of casing, tubing, drill pipe and line pipe used as casing or tubing


----------



## مهندس/علي (25 أبريل 2009)

والله حنين وطيب وابن حلال ازيك يا زيكو شاكرين يا معلم ربنا يزيدك يا سيدي وجوجل عامل معاك احلي شغل وعلي فكرة انا بعرف اشتغل عليه كويس بس اوقات كتير بحتاج مشاركة اخواني في المنتدي علشان تحس بالتفاعل ومتشكرين يا معلم مرة تانيه


----------

